# Bio-wheel filters in a planted tank?



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

O.K., so I keep seeing people advise others that they cant put live plants in a tank with a filter that has a bio-wheel.
Just wondering what experiences others have had and why are these filters bad for plants? I have penquin bio-wheel filters and I dont seem to have problems at all with my lower light plants. any input?


----------



## Jareth (Apr 25, 2012)

I had my plants for a month now with the penguin 200 and they're growing fast so i see no problem.


----------



## BrianTX (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine did just fine with a bio-wheel filter, but I would guess that bio-wheels might gas out more co2 than other types of filters, more relevant for people who inject it. That's just pure speculation though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe because plant debris can cause the wheel to stop a lot? Not sure why anyone would say that. Basically, they are no different than any other HOB.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I have no experience with biowheels. But hopefully the plants will get "first crack" at the nutrients not the bio wheel.

my .02


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats what I figured, all the bio-wheel is is an extra surface for bios to grow on, cant for the life of me see how it could harm plant growth, unless co2 has something to do with it but I dont do that stuff either, I feel better some of you more expereienced folks chimed in to put me at ease and not run out for a new filter,lol.
next time I see someone advise against them I shall ask for their reasoning


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

well there are a few of us that run them, and have plants and the plants do fine. The concern is usually the sparybar in the Marinelands. They worry the spraybar will gas out the co2 but I have had no problems.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Personaly it makes no sense. More live bacteria the better and bio wheels are excellent. the wheel spins before the water outlet so I cant imagine how than can effect anything in a negative manner except when they get a bit ornery and slow down etc but that can be remedied also. No clue.


----------

